# What's the Strangest PM You Ever Received on P-Fury?



## Guest (Jun 23, 2006)

What's the strangest PM you ever received on P-Fury?

Anybody ever write to bitch you out? Threaten you? Ask strange questions? Try to pick you up?

I just received my weirdest PM:


> I cant but feel a warm sensation in my panties every time i look at your avatar. I hope thats a picture of you, because my girlfriend and i think your really hot.


Initially, I assumed from the 'panty' remark that it was a girl. But after reviewing this member's posts and the assvatar being used, I'm pretty sure it's a guy.









Post your strangest PM.
I don't want to cause any flame wars or embarass anyone, so don't divulge who wrote the PM, just copy & paste the content.


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

LMAO LMAO LMAO

damn i had to delete my PM's after the PM limit.

u should of seen the ones me and feeder_phish sent each other lol


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Oh crap, unfortunately since we had the PM limit installed, I had to delete nearly 600 PMs..







wish I could remember, but I have gotten some weird ones.

I would really like to see Xenon share some of his, and I am sure any woman on here gets about 10 creepy PMs a day...


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

i deleted my good ones to... after i have a good laugh at them of course!! none involving panties for me, just people that dont think much of me and think they can kick my ass and know they have slept with more women then me... lol


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

I got a few threats so far but no one to man up to them.


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

I want to lick the cobra in your avatar








just kidding


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

Bullsnake said:


> What's the strangest PM you ever received on P-Fury?
> 
> Anybody ever write to bitch you out? Threaten you? Ask strange questions? Try to pick you up?
> 
> ...


LOL!!


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

TheGame said:


> i deleted my good ones to... after i have a good laugh at them of course!! none involving panties for me, just people that dont think much of me and think they can kick my ass and know they have slept with more women then me... lol


i thought you said you wouldnt mention the messages i sent you again..........


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

haha d- i kept you anonymous... yours were funny but ive had better ones... atleast you didnt try telling me how many girls you were with and how i never get laid... sh!t i just nailed two chicks while typing this! lol you just tried cuttin me down- ill get over it........someday?


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

TheGame said:


> haha d- i kept you anonymous... yours were funny but ive had better ones... atleast you didnt try telling me how many girls you were with and how i never get laid... sh!t i just nailed two chicks while typing this! lol you just tried cuttin me down- ill get over it........someday?


what are you talking about, while you were nailing those chicks they were telling me how they really wanted me instead..... hate to breaK it to you, dont be sad, and think of more nasty things and stuff and lets pretend i said them........... ok lets just leave it where its at for now, but ill send you some naughty messages later on








and bullsnake makes my panties wet aslo.....quick someone get a cup to contain the juices


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

i know you think im sexy but keep your "naughty messages" to yourself! actually it seems you have a thing for bullsnake cause thats just not right dude! lol


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

Any random PM out of no where from patriot.



patriot said:


> hi m8 what did you think of the england match





patriot said:


> im very happy to debate fully with you all i ask is that you remain reasonably polite i know its hard.
> 
> i lose respect for bullies


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

I've been lucky so far...really haven't had many creepy or weird messages yet.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

the_w8 said:


> I've been lucky so far...really haven't had many creepy or weird messages yet.


you spoke to soon, i dont have much to do tonight, maybe ill mass pm everyone dirty stories of past various sexual encounters my transgender friends have had


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

hmmm here is mine


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

StuartDanger said:


> hmmm here is mine


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

your such a stud stu!


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i miss kfizzl, hes my homie

i never get anything weird or threats


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I could fill up probably 10 pages with all the threats I have received. It is actually one of the funnest parts of working on the site. Unfortunately few are very creative...and are filled with the same old story "Im so tough...I will kill you...F this F that...blah blah blah blah....."

Another interesting thing about these internet wanabe thugs...they always bring up their fascination with homosexual behavior. I have often wondered if there is some connection









Here is one that I found very humorous....



> What is your problem... I clearly stated Ternetzi, and the Lounge has nothing to do with piranha, or are you just a f*cking moron... When the Hell are you comming to visit the Metro-Detroit area again... We must meet, and clear up the problem... Perhaps you need to be treated like a kid and get you ass spanked...
> 
> OR you prefer I make you the f*cking bitch you are... I'll beat you down, and you will wake up behind a dumpster with a condom hanging out your ass and $10 bucks in your hand... I of course will make thousands of a *** like you on the streets...
> 
> Keep it up bitch-boy... I got something for you.... And I will find out when and if you come here... I know tons of piranha people... We will settle our differences in person...


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Grosse Gurke said:


> I could fill up probably 10 pages with all the threats I have received. It is actually one of the funnest parts of working on the site. Unfortunately few are very creative...and are filled with the same old story "Im so tough...I will kill you...F this F that...blah blah blah blah....."
> 
> Another interesting thing about these internet wanabe thugs...they always bring up their fascination with homosexual behavior. I have often wondered if there is some connection
> 
> ...


That was sent to you ? not Mike ?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Ron Mexico said:


> That was sent to you ? not Mike ?


I deal with the problem members much more then Mike does. Hes too soft


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

Grosse Gurke said:


> I could fill up probably 10 pages with all the threats I have received. It is actually one of the funnest parts of working on the site. Unfortunately few are very creative...and are filled with the same old story "Im so tough...I will kill you...F this F that...blah blah blah blah....."
> 
> Another interesting thing about these internet wanabe thugs...they always bring up their fascination with homosexual behavior. I have often wondered if there is some connection
> 
> ...










i live in metro-detroit, ill have to keep an eye out for this fellow


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Ron Mexico said:


> I could fill up probably 10 pages with all the threats I have received. It is actually one of the funnest parts of working on the site. Unfortunately few are very creative...and are filled with the same old story "Im so tough...I will kill you...F this F that...blah blah blah blah....."
> 
> Another interesting thing about these internet wanabe thugs...they always bring up their fascination with homosexual behavior. I have often wondered if there is some connection
> 
> ...


That was sent to you ? not Mike ?
[/quote]

It was probably sent from Mike.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Grosse Gurke said:


> I could fill up probably 10 pages with all the threats I have received. It is actually one of the funnest parts of working on the site. Unfortunately few are very creative...and are filled with the same old story "Im so tough...I will kill you...F this F that...blah blah blah blah....."
> 
> Another interesting thing about these internet wanabe thugs...they always bring up their fascination with homosexual behavior. I have often wondered if there is some connection
> 
> ...


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

I've ahd alot heres on of my odder ones

the post tells a story in smiley form
isent a smiley story i got back this-

*I said woot woot because bobme, the band was arguing during a boxing match. everyone was cursing so it had to be censored. then bob chaired the other guy to death and went to p-fury. GG shot him with a rifle because It was off topic. then Mdmers bombed josh and ate spam. Castro daz the woot woot and rocks on *

i got this 2 minutes ago


----------



## Silence (Sep 22, 2005)

Grosse Gurke

I dont care if it is a cartoon or not...that gif was over the line. This is your first warning...dont make it a habbit. 
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

I dunno WTF yous er talking about..

I've never gotten a weird PM


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

Bake at 98.6° said:


> I dunno WTF yous er talking about..
> 
> I've never gotten a weird PM


and now you have


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

stonecoldsteveostin said:


> I dunno WTF yous er talking about..
> 
> I've never gotten a weird PM


and now you have
[/quote]








indeed..


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

I would have to say the one when Mr.Harley starts threatening to kill me.


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

id be willing to bet youve gotten more than one of them fido?


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

Winkyee said:


> I could fill up probably 10 pages with all the threats I have received. It is actually one of the funnest parts of working on the site. Unfortunately few are very creative...and are filled with the same old story "Im so tough...I will kill you...F this F that...blah blah blah blah....."
> 
> Another interesting thing about these internet wanabe thugs...they always bring up their fascination with homosexual behavior. I have often wondered if there is some connection
> 
> ...


















[/quote]

You dont live far from Detroit... who says it wasnt you


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

I have had so many both infurated at me and just plain weird commenting that This could be very long but Here are a few I just Culled out:



> How old are you Poly? 45?
> where did you go to school? where do you work?
> tell me more about your self..
> Dont worry im not homosexual.... yuck..





> To claim your not slamming someone while obviously doing so does not make things right, I'd like to add that it just proves how much of an arrogant prick you are but that would likely be a compliment in your eyes .
> You're an asshole.


Compliment accepted 



> Dude, you need to f*cking relax. Did you even read that post about the snakehead or just decide to rip into someone that was just posting the pictures and is no longer caring for the fish? It is really getting old seeing your pissy attitude and ripping on the members of this site....and this seems to be a continual trend with you. There is a way to get your point accross without continually acting like a jackass.





> a couple things that trouble me at night-
> Where there ground dwelling bacteria on land 370 million years ago?
> 
> was there plant matter?


Oh how ammusing and irritating these fishy forums are.......


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

TheGame said:


> id be willing to bet youve gotten more than one of them fido?


No I have not.


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

Grosse Gurke said:


> I could fill up probably 10 pages with all the threats I have received. It is actually one of the funnest parts of working on the site. Unfortunately few are very creative...and are filled with the same old story "Im so tough...I will kill you...F this F that...blah blah blah blah....."
> 
> Another interesting thing about these internet wanabe thugs...they always bring up their fascination with homosexual behavior. I have often wondered if there is some connection
> 
> ...


did you wake up behind a dumpster then ??
















my weirdest one was,as some of you know,was a certain person asking me to start a poll to get rid of him!


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

all three from the same person



> you gay ***** supergay.gif





> supergay.gif





> you know, everyone has an asshole. It is where your poop comes out, unless you are constipated


 (also my personal favorite)

there are a few others, but i'll leave them be for now...


----------



## Silence (Sep 22, 2005)

Well, I didn't receive one but I sure sent one!









Xenon,

Good morning, hope you are well. Lol I would like my username changed back to Silence. WHOOOOOOHHOOOOOOOOOO! that's right mate, Terry and I are about to go to bed in awhile and have fun ALLLLLLLL NIGHT LOOOOOOONNNNG! WHOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOO!
















But before that I need to have Bindy to bed, she's the only one awake here with us, still watching t.v, is she such a Sweetheart! anyway, good day for you mate. Tomorrow I gotta wrestle more Crocs, yeaah! boy oh boy there's nothing like wrestling Crocs! WHOOOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

after many interesting PMs back and fourth and after dishing out much abuse to this moron. they seem to have become delusional and thought that it was them that had been dishing out. And they sent me this distorted PM.



> hi hun,
> hope ur well today and i hope ur feeling a little more calm.
> 
> i understand that we will never be close but i dont mean you any harm and im sorry you were owned a couple of times but good luck to you
> take care and i will pray for u later


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

dude...thats gotta be patriot! i've recieved PMs from him like that!


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

StuartDanger said:


> hmmm here is mine


MAN!! i was just going to say that my wierdest PMs have all come from K Fizzly.lol.

him talking about being in love with me, wanting to steal me from my gf...lots of **** stuff.lol. but i know it's all meant as a joke.

ive got some from idiots trying to threaten me for being canadian and others insulting me for the same reason. but in reality i know those ppl are lonely...well...losers, who have nothing better to do. so i pity them more than anything.

G23 has sent some hilarious PMs my way.

but i say Fizzly takes the cake for the most bizarre PM sender.

there's times where ive burst out laughing reading some of his stuff.

i remember one where he PMed me to tell me about his cat taking a dump or something. hahahahahhahahahaha


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

this crocodile thing is getting real old real fast... i was sick of him like 6 years ago!!! id rather watch austin or corwin


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

r1dermon said:


> dude...thats gotta be patriot! i've recieved PMs from him like that!


We ahve a winner!


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

well this was a series between me and another member of this site

QUOTE
QUOTE
QUOTE
QUOTE
QUOTE
Hey man, you might want to remove that pic of sassyv. I dont know if you know it, but that's a member. Probably my fault for posting it in the first place

Now time for me to get a oompa loompa quote!

whos a member the midget? sassyv is a midget?

NO, not the midget, the lady that you drew the penis on! That would be awesome if the oompa loompa was a p-fury member!

yeah ive been searching for a real life one i wanna make him my lil friend i think it would be cool to have one hanging around !

Maybe keep him on a leash?

He could serve you drinks while you're doing fat chicks

QUOTE
you could teach him tricks and give him treats it would be soo cool .. dress him like me and then we could sing and dance together


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

:laugh:


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

ANOTHER DUMBASS WITH NEW NAME said:


> :laugh:


where is sassy anyway ... lol ... im glad she was a good sport of my drawing.. and i still am looking for my very own midget.... little person


----------



## Silence (Sep 22, 2005)

Ewwwww


----------

